

Heroku API down - senthilnayagam
https://status.heroku.com/incidents/479

======
bpatrianakos
Every time AWS, Heroku, GitHub, Twitter is down it gets posted here and this
is _exactly_ the discussion the takes place:

Commenter1: Well they should've never relied on X platform. Single point of
failure, etc.

Replyers: It's not Platform X's fault, the engineers should've set up servers
like XYZ. It's not like it's hard to do.

Then someone says their app is down, someone else says this sucks, some
statistics on uptime get thrown about, and the exact same conversation ensues
as the last time any other service went down.

So my honest and sincere question is this: why? Why do "Service X is down"
posts get posted and upvoted to the front page? Why do we all have the same
discussion each time it happens? It just seems like there's just nothing else
to say about it and these sites have status pages where we can all find out
for ourselves if they're down or not, so why are we repeating ourselves?

------
bitcartel
Heroku, AWS, GAE are popular and well-known... but by tightly integrating an
application or service to a proprietary platform, you're pretty much at the
mercy of the PAAS provider.

To avoid vendor lock-in, check out OpenShift[1] from Red Hat. It's open
source[2] so you can set it up on your own servers if you felt Red Hat weren't
providing the service you required, or as redundant servers for fail-over.

[1] <https://openshift.redhat.com/community/paas>

[2] [https://openshift.redhat.com/community/open-
source/download-...](https://openshift.redhat.com/community/open-
source/download-origin)

~~~
druiid
There's also Cloud Foundry (Which is essentially becoming the standard for
PaaS opensource) <http://www.cloudfoundry.org/>

And then the 'pay' version created by Activestate and supports PHP and a
pretty GUI <http://www.activestate.com/stackato>

~~~
bitcartel
What plans do VMWare have (or already enacted) to profit from CloudFoundry?
Any implications for the project?

Looks like Red Hat have followed their Linux model where OpenShift Origins is
like Fedora, and OpenShift Enterprise is like RHEL.
[http://www.theregister.co.uk/2012/11/27/redhat_openshift_ent...](http://www.theregister.co.uk/2012/11/27/redhat_openshift_enterprise_paas/)

~~~
druiid
They have cloudfoundry.com which I believe will eventually be their 'service'
and the .org is the open-source project.

I can't think of any direct implications for them with this as it's
essentially what Redhat is doing (as you pointed out). Basically the big thing
with Cloud Foundry is it fully integrates with Openstack and similar whereas
OpenShift is mostly meant for RHEL products.

------
pxlpshr
I thought Heroku was committed to building out more robust handling after the
last AWS issue? Rather disappointed with Heroku's uptime solely based on
articles I've seen on HN.

I'm not a customer of Heroku, I've stuck with Rackspace the last 5 years
because they are located in San Antonio and I'm in Austin. However, many
project I've worked on the last 12 months use Heroku for production.

~~~
TillE
I would think that as such a platform, building compatibility for multiple
providers would be a top priority. Beyond compensating for technical
difficulties, it would let you shop around for the best price and performance
at any given moment.

They've already built their own complex scaling system that doesn't seem
particularly tied to AWS. With a moderate amount of additional work, I don't
see why they couldn't deploy it to any provider with an API.

~~~
goldbadge
AWS has 8 regions, only one was affected. A much simpler solution is simply to
use more than one AWS region.

------
redegg
Amazon is showing "Performance issues" on their status page.

I think we've all misunderstood. They actually aren't reporting service
disruptions, but rather their revenue having having "performance issues" with
all the SLA crediting they'll have to do.

------
rtdp
It is so common with heroku to go down !

Not just because of AWS, but on there own they have many issues with
platform.. a short list - <https://twitter.com/rtdp>

we need to seriously shift away of heroku asap !

------
manaslutech
Yes, we are also experiencing difficulty in accessing
<https://api.heroku.com/login> and git push to heroku. However, our web app is
up and running.

~~~
ovechtrick
Same, the API was down but we had no issues with our apps.

------
recurser
Our production site has been down for an hour (a separate staging site on
heroku is still up and running), and it does appear to be Elastic Load
Balancer-related from what I can tell.

------
rohit6223
Heroku uptime is almost a replica of AWS uptime. If AWS is down, heroku is the
first service to go down.

But status emailing system is really good :)

------
manaslutech
I guess its due to EC2 North America issues - <http://status.aws.amazon.com/>.

------
briandear
Hugely pissed. My SSL site has been down since 10pm EST last night. It's a
huge traffic day for us as well. Damn those AWS and Heroku jackasses. No
excuse for this nonsense occurring almost regularly. I'm done with Heroku for
good. You'd think AWS and Heroku would figure out some kind of way to handle
it when AWS-East goes down. But I guess Heroku is too busy overcharging people
to care. /rant

~~~
sleepyhead
How can they handle anything if AWS-East goes down? Heroku is only using AWS-
East.

Don't get me wrong, I wish they would use other AWS regions as well. As a
European I really want them to utilize AWS Ireland. But currently there is no
need to bitch about how they are handling AWS East outages as there is nothing
to handle.

------
wilfra
Quora is down Edit: back up, for the moment

Our game is on Heroku and it's up <http://warsocial.com>

